# Ancestry Visa - Does my spouse apply too?



## CAinGB (Mar 9, 2013)

Hello all, my wife and I have read a lot of great information from this forum on all things ancestry visa that have helped us move forward with the process. 

I am a Canadian citizen with UK ancestry. My wife and I are currently working in the UK on Tier 5 youth mobility visas. We are coming back to Canada for 2 weeks to visit family and apply for the ancestry visa so we don't need to worry about our YM visas running out as they have a limit of 2 years. 

I've submitted my application and am looking to book an appointment at the Toronto VAC center for when we return home. Since the ancestry visa lets your spouse join you/work in the UK my main question is, what does my wife need to do in order to get linked to my ancestry visa? She is also a Canadian citizen but does not have UK ancestry. 

Does she need to apply separately? 
Do I submit both my documents, passport, etc and include hers as well? 
What type of visa should she apply for? 
If our applications need to be separate, do I need my ancestry first before she can apply as my spouse? 

If we both have to apply separately and I need to get my visa first, what's the fastest courier options to turn the documents around with? I would buy priority service + to/from courier + international courier?

I'm a little confused and don't know what steps she needs to take in order to join me. 

We'd appreciate any assistance you could share, thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

CAinGB said:


> Hello all, my wife and I have read a lot of great information from this forum on all things ancestry visa that have helped us move forward with the process.
> 
> I am a Canadian citizen with UK ancestry. My wife and I are currently working in the UK on Tier 5 youth mobility visas. We are coming back to Canada for 2 weeks to visit family and apply for the ancestry visa so we don't need to worry about our YM visas running out as they have a limit of 2 years.
> 
> ...


Best to apply together as dependant of main applicant for ancestry visa. You can share many of supporting documents and make it simpler. 



> If we both have to apply separately and I need to get my visa first, what's the fastest courier options to turn the documents around with? I would buy priority service + to/from courier + international courier?


Do priority joint application.


----------



## CAinGB (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks Joppa, so do you mean that I apply for the ancestry visa and she applies for one as well?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

CAinGB said:


> Thanks Joppa, so do you mean that I apply for the ancestry visa and she applies for one as well?


No. She applies as your dependant/partner.

_Your partner and any dependent children aged under 18 can apply to come with you to the UK or join you here. They should also apply online or using application form VAF2._

So you actually make two separate applications, but having applied online, you can do biometrics together (book appointment for the same date and venue) and send in supporting documents together.


----------

